# The Dog Talk Project!



## lcase (May 16, 2010)

You are invited to participate in the Dog Talk Project (The DogTalk Project - Home), an on-line survey research program that studies dogs and their relationships with people. Dog Talk invites dog owners and professionals from around the world to share their experiences and knowledge through a series of surveys that examine a wide range of dog-related topics such as behavior, training, health care, breed traits, and nutrition and feeding practices. Participation is free and is a lot of fun! Participants stories and experiences are posted regularly on the Results Pages and you can submit photos of your dog(s) to be included on the web site pages!

Please feel welcome to visit the Dog Talk Project (The DogTalk Project - Home) to participate. You may enter information about as many dogs as you like! Thanks for visiting Dog Talk - We hope that you enjoy the project!

Sincerely,

Linda Case
Administrator, The Dog Talk Project (http://www.dogtalkproject.com; [email protected])


----------

